
Eve Tutorial - cocoflunchy
http://witheve.github.io/Eve/tutorials/intro%20tutorial/tutorial.html
======
Gys
If you wonder (like me) what ever this might be, I found this somewhere:

'Eve is a set of tools to help us think. Currently, those tools include a
database, a temporal logic query language, and an IDE.'

